# pacchetti bloccati

## viralex

salve a tutti,

ho abilitato ~x86 nel make.conf, ho dato un emerge --sync

mi e' stato consigliato di emergiare portage, l'ho fatto è andato tutto liscio

poi ho dato un: emerge -uavD world

mi da la seguente lista di pachetti bloccati  :Very Happy: 

[blocks B     ] <gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.22.0 (is blocking dev-libs/libgweather-2.22.1.1)

[blocks B     ] <media-libs/gst-plugins-ugly-0.10.6-r1 (is blocking media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.19)

[blocks B     ] <gnome-base/control-center-2.22 (is blocking gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-2.22.1)

[blocks B     ] <media-video/totem-2.21 (is blocking dev-libs/totem-pl-parser-2.22.2)

Total: 274 packages (239 upgrades, 32 new, 3 in new slots, 4 blocks), Size of downloads: 602,434 kB

posso unmergiarli?

o devo fare: emerge --buildpkgonly --nodeps BLOCKEDPACKAGE && emerge -C BLOCKINGPACKAGE && emerge --usepkgonly BLOCKEDPACKAGE?

grazie per l'aiuto scusatemi sono alle prime armi con gentoo, non vorrei fare danni.

----------

## Tigerwalk

Se non vuoi far danni e se sei alle prime armi, ti consiglio vivamente di togliere la flag ~x86 e ritornare quanto prima ad un sistema stable!

----------

## viralex

Uso linux da un po, più precisamente provengo da debian   :Surprised: 

Grazie per il consiglio ma mi piacerebbe procedere con l'aggiornamento, chiedo a voi quando non mi sento sicuro, sennò come imparo?  :Very Happy: 

in ogni caso cosa dovrei fare?

----------

## Tigerwalk

questo tipo di blocco si risolve unemergendo i pacchetti bloccanti e ridando emerge -uavD world

----------

## viralex

grazie!   :Smile: 

se è il metodo classico proverò!

----------

## crisandbea

 *viralex wrote:*   

> Uso linux da un po, più precisamente provengo da debian  
> 
> Grazie per il consiglio ma mi piacerebbe procedere con l'aggiornamento, chiedo a voi quando non mi sento sicuro, sennò come imparo? 
> 
> in ogni caso cosa dovrei fare?

 

il metodo principale per imparare è leggere le guide.

Benvenuto.

ciauz

----------

## viralex

grazie, ne ho lette di guide, ma questa cosa dei pacchetti bloccati mi inquieta xD

se unmergio i bloccanti quando poi riemergo tutto il sistema questi pacchetti vengono reinstallati correttamente?

guardando il mio caso specifico pensate che possa funzionare unmergiarli? 

scusatemi se vi rompo  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Kernel78

posso capire la voglia di imparare ma iniziare da 0 con una versione completamente in test (~x86) compresi i pacchetti di sistema IMHO è masochismo ...

Secondo me non ha senso usare ~x86 a prescindere da quanto tempo si utilizza gentoo ma visti i problemi a cui puoi essere esposto usandola secondo me dovrebbe essere fuori discorso (e dovresti fare il malocchio a chi ti ha consigliato di farlo).

----------

## viralex

Sono appena due giorni che uso gentoo -.- diciamo 0+epsilon

chi mi ha consigliato ha un sistema ~x86 e da quel che so non ha nessun problema... 

Visti i multipli consigli resisterò a upgradare il sistema.   :Very Happy: 

Non pensavo che fosse un’azione altamente temeraria   :Wink: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *viralex wrote:*   

> Sono appena due giorni che uso gentoo -.- diciamo 0+epsilon
> 
> chi mi ha consigliato ha un sistema ~x86 e da quel che so non ha nessun problema... 
> 
> Visti i multipli consigli resisterò a upgradare il sistema.  
> ...

 

Per citare il manuale ufficiale

 *Quote:*   

> La branca di test
> 
> Se si vogliono usare i software più recenti si può considerare l'uso della branca test. Per far usare al Portage la branca di test occorre aggiungere il simbolo ~ prima dell'architettura del sistema in uso.
> 
> La branca di test è esattamente ciò che significa: In fase di test. Se un pacchetto è in fase di test, significa che gli sviluppatori pensano che sia funzionante ma non ancora testato in maniera esauriente. Ci si potrebbe trovare ad essere i primi a scoprire un bug nel pacchetto, nel qual caso si dovrebbe aprire un bug su bugreport per farlo conoscere agli sviluppatori.
> ...

 l'enfasi è mia ma dovrebbe aiutarti a farti un'idea ...

----------

## viralex

beh si ero perfettamente consapevole dei problemi di un sistema con pacchetti in testing, infatti ho tenuto per un bel po di tempo una debian lenny/sid, ho soltanto chiesto a voi consiglio su come procedere con quei pacchetti bloccati. 

Per ora va bene così, poi devo sempre ricompilare il kernel far funzionare alsa, i driver fglrx e lo splash.

----------

## 102376

si ma il metodo migliore non è usare tutto il sistema in ~x86

usa i file /etc/portage/package.keywords e /etc/portage/package.unmask per fare ste cose, e smaschera il pacchetto che ti interessa all ultima versione test. che ne so kde amule

NON penso che sia fondamentale avere ogni singolo pacchetto in test, ne va della stabilità del sistema....

per i drivere alsa e via dicendo, dipende da come hai fatto l'installazione, se leggi la guida di alsa lo dice

----------

## djinnZ

visto che vieni da debian è in parte normale che tu faccia la differenza tra versione stabile e versione in test. In debian ogni nuove versione della distribuzione corrisponde ad una specifica versione binaria di tutte le librerie ed i pacchetti. Gentoo invece non ha un versione di rilascio ed ogni pacchetto viene stabilizzato secondo le sue necessità.

Ad esempio amule 2.2, pacchetto instabile, vuole almeno le glibc 2.6, crypto++ 5.2 e le wxgtk 2.8.7 per poter essere compilato, in debian si compila amule usando glibc 2.7 crypto++ 5.2 e wxgtk 2.8.7.0 tutte previste nella prossima versione instabile usando il gcc 4.1, su gentoo hardened il gcc stabile è il 3.4 (che non si prevede verrà aggiornato prima di un anno) e le libc si fermano alla 2.6.1 più che sufficiente a compilare ed eseguire amule. Se su debian installi amule instabile senza le corrispondenti librerie instabili avrei un errore di linking quindi o ti accontenti di usare tutto instabile o ti arrangi. Su gentoo hardened (parlo di hardeed perchè e quella che uso e conosco meglio le dipendenze) le libc 2.7 sono instabili ed il gcc 4.x è problematico, nella migliore delle ipotesi i devel potrebbero aggiornare le libc tra sei mesi ed il compilatore tra un anno come ho detto ma non è detto che tra un mese amule (o meglio crypto++) non venga dichiarato stabile.

L'esempio ti dovrebbe aver chiarito il meccanismo.

Se è necessario qualche altro pacchetto del ramo instabile ti viene richiesto esplicitamente da emerge.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *viralex wrote:*   

> Sono appena due giorni che uso gentoo -.- diciamo 0+epsilon
> 
> chi mi ha consigliato ha un sistema ~x86 e da quel che so non ha nessun problema... 

 

senza offesa, ma chi ti ha consigliato l'uso dell'intero sistema in ~arch non va considerata una persona molto *furba*, oltretutto denota una scarsa conoscenza degli internal di Gentoo, perchè il branch ~arch andrebbe usato solo dagli addetti al lavoro (leggi AT) e da chi vuole contribuire allo sviluppo di Gentoo per testare i vari software prima che questi diventino stable.

il fatto che *ora* la tua gentoo non ti dia problemi non vuol dire che in futuro ne sarai esente.

 *viralex wrote:*   

> Non pensavo che fosse un’azione altamente temeraria  

 

lo è, e la cosa è segnalata anche nell'handbook dove viene spiegato in modo molto chiaro (If you do not know how Gentoo works and how to solve problems, we recommend that you stick with the stable and tested branch) che è preferibile non utilizzare mai ~arch e invece smascherare i singoli pacchetti ~arch di cui si ha bisogno.

detto questo ti rammento che il forum italiano non da ufficialmente supporto per i problemi ~arch/mask, quindi evita di aprire thread a riguardo, grazie.

----------

